# Highpoint rocket 620 driver attaches but sees no drives



## jfrelinger (Aug 11, 2012)

I recently had an IDE drive start to go bad in one of my systems, and I purchased a highpoint rocket 620 to enable me to use some spare SATA drives to replace the failing IDE drive.

when trying to install 9.1-BETA images, it looks like the ahci driver picks up the card, but doesn't see any of the sata drives off of it.  The card's bios config sees them just fine.

is there something I need to do to expose the drives off of the controler?

pciconf -lvcb output for the card

```
ahci0@pci0:2:0:0:       class=0x010601 card=0x91231b4b chip=0x91231b4b rev=0x11 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Marvell Technology Group Ltd.'
    device     = '88SE9123 PCIe SATA 6.0 Gb/s controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xb080, size  8, enabled
    bar   [14] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xb000, size  4, enabled
    bar   [18] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xac00, size  8, enabled
    bar   [1c] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xa880, size  4, enabled
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xa800, size 16, enabled
    bar   [24] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfa9ff000, size 2048, enabled
    cap 01[40] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 05[50] = MSI supports 1 message enabled with 1 message
    cap 10[70] = PCI-Express 2 legacy endpoint max data 128(512) link x1(x1)
ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 1 corrected
```


----------



## jfrelinger (Aug 12, 2012)

attached dmesg...


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 12, 2012)

Does the computer bios see them? If you drop to the shell during a thumbdrive install (you may want to try ghostbsd.org v3 beta...) are they in /dev somewhere, even in a subdirectory of it? Does that controller treat them all as one large drive?  [Guessing, no time to actually search the forum etc...)


----------



## jfrelinger (Aug 14, 2012)

bios sees the drives just fine, and I don't see anything listed in /dev when I boot a live cd (no ad, ada, or da devices)


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Aug 14, 2012)

jfrelinger said:
			
		

> is there something I need to do to expose the drives off of the controler?


Look at hptrr(4). in partocularly needed it either compile it into the kernel or load it from the boot menu / loader.conf. It seems as though it is pre-included with the 8.3 amd64 GENERIC kernel.

That man page also points out the possible need to set "hw.hptrr.attach_generic". IIRC, the RocketRAID cards didn't work or play well with others, either stealing drives it had no business tryinh to manage, or ignoring drives it should manage.


----------



## jfrelinger (Aug 14, 2012)

setting hw.hptrr.attach_generic doesn't seem to change anything...  I'm guessing it'd be easiest to just buy different sata card...


----------



## mav@ (Aug 19, 2012)

There are several known versions of the mentioned chip. All reported before were working fine after some workarounds. Aren't there any new/different firmwares available for the card?


----------



## Crest (Aug 19, 2012)

I use similar card with hw.hptrr.attach_generic=0 as normal AHCI controller.


----------



## jfrelinger (Aug 21, 2012)

updated the card to the latest bios (v1.1) still no dice (with and without hw.hptrr.attach_generic=1)

I suspect probably it's due to probing the card timing out.

[CMD=""]ahcich0: Timeout on slot 0 port 0
ahcich0: is 00000001 cs 00000000 ss 00000000 rs 00000001 tfd 50 serr 00000000 cmd 10008017
(aprobe0:ahcich0:0:0:0): ATA_IDENTIFY. ACB: ec 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe0:ahcich0:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe0:ahcich0:0:0:0): Error 5, Retry was blocked
run_interrupt_driven_hooks: still waiting after 60 seconds for xpt_config
ahcich0: Timeout on slot 0 port 0
ahcich0: is 00000001 cs 00000000 ss 00000000 rs 00000001 tfd 50 serr 00000000 cmd 10008017
(aprobe0:ahcich0:0:0:0): ATA_IDENTIFY. ACB: ec 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe0:ahcich0:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe0:ahcich0:0:0:0): Error 5, Retry was blocked
[/CMD]

same messages are produced when running `camcontrol rescan all`


----------



## mav@ (Aug 21, 2012)

It looks like interrupt delivery problem: device completed command and controller updated its status, but forgot to report it to the system. These Marvell chips are not completely compliant with AHCI specification. Problems of known revisions are successfully workarounded in the ahci(4) driver. What can be broken here I can only guess. For experiment you may try to disable MSI interrupts by setting hint.ahci.0.msi=0 in /boot/loader.conf.


----------



## jfrelinger (Aug 21, 2012)

mav@ said:
			
		

> setting hint.ahci.0.msi=0 in /boot/loader.conf.



disabling msi caused the harddrive off of it to show up! thanks!


----------

